# eselfilm(e).de masterconnector nur mit t-dsl



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2003)

also ich habe da eventuell das selbe problem mit dem bekannten dialer, dens auf eselfilm(e).de gibt. ich habe den downloadversuch von dem shit sofort abgebrochen, befürchte aber trotzdem, dass ich mich evtl. eingewählt habe - ich habe NUR einen t-dsl anschluss - den stöpsel für die ISDN karte habe ich schon rausgezogen seit ich dsl habe.

normal war es ja bisweilen immer so, dass wenn man NUR dsl hat, die 0190 quasi wirkungslos waren - aber jetzt steht in diesen AGB, dass es ein dialer für *DSL*/isdn/modem sei.

habe bereits den einzelverbindungsnachweis gecheckt und da stand nix vonwegen einwahl zu einer 0190 nummer - ist es trotzdem möglich, dass die vielleicht meine IP oder so nen shit geloggt haben und mich trotzdem zur kasse beten wollen?

deswegen meine frage an alle betroffenen mit dsl verbindung, oder die, die sich damit befasst haben: war bei denjenigen betroffenen dsl benutzern noch die ISDN karte angeschlossen?


sorry wenn ich dafür jetzt den x. thread gestartet habe, aber bei dem großen andrang hab ich einfach den überblick verloren


schönen gruß,

johannes


----------



## virenscanner (30 Januar 2003)

@rising.down


> ... befürchte aber trotzdem, dass ich mich evtl. eingewählt habe...


Bei DSL-pur ist  eine "Einwahl" über eine Telefonnummer definitiv nicht möglich.


> habe bereits den einzelverbindungsnachweis gecheckt und da stand nix vonwegen einwahl zu einer 0190 nummer...


Da eine "Einwahl" defininit unmöglich ist, kann da auch nichts stehen.


> ...ist es trotzdem möglich, dass die vielleicht meine IP oder so nen shit geloggt haben und mich trotzdem zur kasse beten wollen?


Natürlich ist es theoretisch denkbar, dass dort Deine IP "geloggt" wurde.
Aber was will diese "Firma" anschließend damit machen?
Wie soll Dir anhand einer IP irgendetwas "berechnet" werden?
Und wie soll das dann auch noch durch die "Telefonrechnung" erfolgen?

Hierzu "müßte" die bewußte "Firma" eine Anfrage an Deinen DSL-Provider stellen, welcher DSL-Kunde zum Zeitpunkt X diese spezielle IP hatte.  Dein DSL-Provider darf diese Daten jedoch dieser "Firma" nicht geben. Und schon gar nicht wird Dein Telefonprovider eine "Rechnung" der bewußten "Firma" dann noch illegalerweise als "Anwahl" einer 0190-Nummer auf die Telefonrechnung setzen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2003)

*dialer über dsl*

Es ist definitiv möglich, dass z.B. auf den edonkey-seiten eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung (89,-- euro) über acoreus verursacht wird. Definitiv auch über dsl. So geschehen bei mir. Habe allerdings die Abbuchung der telekom zurückgehen lassen und nur den tatsächlichen Rechnungsbetrag überwiesen.

Jetzt hat sich acoreus bei mir gemeldet und will Geld. Kriegen die aber nicht von mir.

Kurt Kontowt


----------



## AmiRage (30 Januar 2003)

*Re: dialer über dsl*



			
				Kurt Kontowt schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv auch über dsl.


Definitiv nicht.


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2003)

*Re: dialer über dsl*



			
				Kurt Kontowt schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist definitiv möglich, dass z.B. auf den edonkey-seiten eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung (89,-- euro) über acoreus verursacht wird. Definitiv auch über dsl. So geschehen bei mir.



Das ist schlichter Unfug, dafür ist bisher jeder, der das behauptet hat, den Beweis schuldig geblieben, bzw. es stellte sich 
heraus , daß entgegen entsprechenden Beteuerungen, eben doch eine ISDN oder Analog-Einwahl über 
einen zusätzlichen parallelen  Anschluß  stattgefunden hatte.

Diese Behauptung entbehrt jeder technischen und rechtlichen Grundlage, da sie wie bereits Virenscanner 
ausgeführt hat, eine Identifikation des Teilnehmers nur über die IP , nicht !!!! über die Telefonnummer, 
möglich ist. Wie soll denn das auf der Telefonrechnung aussehen: IP-Adresse-Kosten = xxx Euro??? 
Die Weitergabe dieser IP an Fremdfirmen wäre 
strafbar und damit ein gefundenen Fressen für  Datenschützer, Presse usw.


----------



## Slaxsub (3 Februar 2003)

Also, noch mal für den letzten blöden :

Ich hab NUR eine Netzwerkarte im Rechner (Modem wurde rausgeschmiessen).

Laut Euren Aussagen bin ich "absolut sicher" gegen Dialer (?)

Gibt es den sonstige Wege der Abzocke ?

Gruß


----------



## technofreak (4 Februar 2003)

Slaxsub schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Euren Aussagen bin ich "absolut sicher" gegen Dialer


 Finanziell ja


			
				Slaxsub schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es den sonstige Wege der Abzocke ?


Nicht über DSL, was du sonst noch anstellst um, dich abzocken zu lassen, z.B per Telefon gemäß
Werbung in den privaten TV-Stationen ist dein Bier unk: 
Gruß
TF


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2003)

*USB ?*

Hatte nen Bekannten der auch !!nur!! DSL hatte.
Aber trotzdem 01900...

Ortstermin 

ISDN Anlage über USB mit dem PC verbunden um sie zu konfigurieren.
Dann schön die Treiber installiert, die Anlage konfiguriert und das USB
Kabel stecken lassen.

Anlage mit integrierter ISDN Karte. :-(

Schade.

Bye,
Ralf.


----------



## technofreak (4 Februar 2003)

*Re: USB ?*



			
				Blobber schrieb:
			
		

> ISDN Anlage über USB mit dem PC verbunden um sie zu konfigurieren. Dann schön die
> Treiber installiert, die Anlage konfiguriert und das USB Kabel stecken lassen.  Anlage mit integrierter ISDN Karte.



Genau so was stellt man dann immer wieder fest bei den angeblichen reinen DSL -Abgezockten.

Schließlich spreche ich da aus eigener Erfahrung, vor einem Jahr hatten mehrere Schutzengel
 mich davor bewahrt abgezockt zu werden. Meine ISDN-Karte steckte drin und war "ready" !
Nur durch einen Hinweis im WDR-CC war ich noch in letzter Sekunde auf das offenstehende 
Scheunentor aufmerksam geworden.
Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2003)

*@technofreak*

Das ganze funktioniert nur mit ms ie. Aktivx muss aktiviert sein. Dann kann die Abzocke losgehen.

gruss Kurt


----------



## dialerfucker (5 Februar 2003)

@Kurt;

...über verschiedene Sichtweisen:

Treffen sich Herr M. und Frau F. Herr M. fragt:
"Was macht denn ihr Mann?"
"Ach, der ist bei der Polizei!" 
"Und gefällt es ihm dort?"
"Weiss ich nicht, die haben ihn erst vor zwei Stunden abgeholt!"

Gruß df


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2003)

*@all*

Ok, experts! Wer hat denn nun eine Idee, wie das funktioniert: Die TK-Anlage hat die ein/ausgehenden Anrufe der letzten 2 Jahre protokolliert. 0190er Nummern sind in der TK-Anlage gesperrt. Im Protokoll der TK-Anlage ist keine einzige Anwahl einer 0190er protokolliert. Trotzdem acoreus!
@experts
Ich nehme schon an, dass ihr wisst, das über activex-controlls euer Rechner vollständig fremdgesteuert werden kann? Ich empfehle netscape. Damit ist das nicht möglich.

Gruss Kurt


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Februar 2003)

@Kurt
Mit ActiveX hat das gar nichts zu tun. Wie soll denn das Windows über ActiveX die Sperreinträge Deiner TK ändern?
Der Fehler muss woanders liegen.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2003)

*acoreus / firstway media*

Die Gebührenabzocke ist weniger eine Frage der Einwahltechnik. Bei eselfilme.de zum Beispiel werden in einem bestimmten Menüfenster -ohne Ausstiegs- bzw. Abbruchmöglichkeiten- die Gebühren für das Herunterladen eines "Masterconnectors" mit 89 Euro von der Telefonrechnung abgebucht. Benutzt der User dann eine normale Telefon oder auch ISDN- Einwahl beginnt der Masterdialer sein segensreiches Wirken über eine 0190-er Nummer. Dann wirds wirklich teuer. 
Rat: auf jeden Fall sofort nach Erhalt der Telekom-Rechnung diesen Betrag reklamieren und bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle Anzeige wegen Computerbetruges erstatten. 
Gruss Gregorius


----------



## Der Jurist (11 Februar 2003)

@ gregorius

Strafanzeige wegen Geldwäsche gegen die Geldeintreiber nicht vergessen.
Die Vorschrift:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html

Erläuterungen dazu hier: http://www.jura.uni-tuebingen.de/heinrich/bzgeldwae.pdf, wenn der Link wieder funktioniert, im Moment tut er es nicht, kann aber wieder werden.

Muster hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207


Der Jurist


----------



## FroschKermit (11 Februar 2003)

> 0190er Nummern sind in der TK-Anlage gesperrt. Im Protokoll der TK-Anlage ist keine einzige Anwahl einer 0190er protokolliert. Trotzdem acoreus!



Ist bei mir das gleiche. Habe meine Telefonanlage nur angeschlossen um zu sehen, wer wann angerufen hat und wann ich telefoniert habe.

Meine Telefonanlage loggt nur mit was übers Telefon telefoniert wurde - nicht die Verbindungen die über den Computer angewählt werden. Die 0190 Rufnummernsperre der Telefonanlage gilt meistens auch nur für das angeschlossene Telefon. 
Kannst ja mal in der Bedienungsanleitung nachlesen - da steht sicherlich das gleiche drin wie ich dir gerade gesagt habe. Vielleicht hast Du auch die Teledat USB 2a/b - dann kannst Du Dir das nachlesen sparren, die habe ich nämlich auch. 

Gruß

Kermit


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2003)

*0190 er Sperre in der TK-Anlage*

Die 0190 er Sperre in der TK kann man sich sonst wo hinnageln, wenn wie in meinem Fall auch, der Dialer über einen Call-by-call Anbieter wählt.
Bei mir war es die 01033.
Nach langen Suchen habe ich die Verbindungdann auch in meiner TK Anlage gefunden.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2003)

Noch zur Info,
ich habe die T-concept XI521.
Dort habe ich inzwischen folgende Sperre eingetragen:
Alle Nummern die mit 010, 019, 090 beginnen.
Um aber beispielsweise weiterhin über T-Online ins Netz zu gehen - 
Nummer 019 10 11 - kann man zusätzlich in einer Ausschlussliste Nummern eintragen, die trotz einer Sperre angewählt werden können.
( 0191011 z.B. würde ja auch unter die Sperre 019 fallen)
Das funktioniert, ehrlich !!!


----------



## technofreak (17 Februar 2003)

Es ist grundsätzlich wenig empfehlenswert , mit Sperrlisten zu arbeiten, (Blacklist) , 
die meisten TK Anlagen erlauben aber und/oder den Einsatz von Erlaubnislisten(Whitelist) .
Nur mit dieser Methode läßt sich die Einwahl unerwünschter"Gäste" verhindern.
Gruß
tf


----------

